

Quantifying the Effects of Firefox’s Tracking Protection (2014) - ozh
https://blog.mozilla.org/nnethercote/2014/11/12/quantifying-the-effects-of-firefoxs-tracking-protection/

======
jshb
It appears to me like it's a ludimentary, stripped down version of
uBlock/AdBlockPlus that blocks predefined domains. I don't know why that
should be compiled in the browser rather than being an add-on even if it speed
up some websites by 44%.

~~~
userbinator
If all it's doing is blocking "predefined domains", I wonder how it compares
to doing that with a HOSTS file. The latter is non-browser-specific and works
for all applications on the system.

~~~
johnny22
editing the hosts file requires admin privileges doesn't it? Doing it in the
browser means it works for everybody that can launch arbitrary executables.

~~~
killwhitey
Worth mentioning that this setting is in Firefox for Android, which makes it
much easier compared to rooting the phone.

